# Merckx Strada respray



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

The Merckx Strada SL I have for use as a wet rig is in need of a little TLC so all being well in the new year, I plan to treat her to a professional respray.

I've attached a couple of the colour ways Im keen on. Admittedly they're not authentic merckx colour schemes but I think trying to get the bike sprayed up in exact team panasonic livery would be a little too expensive.

I have also attached a couple of pics of a corsa and merckx pista track frame showing the down tube/seat tube bands that I based the colours on... 

Is all this a little lame?..... perhaps? but I thought as I use it as a wet/commuter rig I'd do something a little different.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

the colours in case they do not show up in thread are, battleship grey, ivory, french beige and powder blue.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I really like the Battleship Grey.....the MXL that sold on ebay earlier this fall in those colors from Vecchio's was SHARP! 

Here's another color scheme if you are partial to the Belgian flag


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i like the ivory and baby blue. personally, my favorite colors for a bike these days are off-white and a very light shade of blue. those 2 are similar to my personal favorites. 

atm, i think a light blue is the "it" color for bikes presently- i see lot's of custom frames in this color- like the vanilla road version of the speedvagen .

toomanybikes posted a custom merckx that he just sold that was similar to your ivory choice. i really liked it's color: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300272340387

i also really like this color:http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1125901&postcount=102


whatever you do, i'd go with the panels having the flag on both top and bottom of the edges of the panels- atmo- looks better than just the top, or none at all. 


just curious where are you getting it done and what is it costing?

:thumbsup:


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback; I think it has always been a toss up between the grey and the powder blue. 

KJmunc: I could not find the 'correct' Vecchio on ebay when searching by member. Do you have any info as I would be interested to see the bike?

_Re cost;_ using the pick & mix menu on various bike spray shops I have in mind, it should be approx £200 - £250 with decals, delivery and chrome masking inclusive. Only problem I think, is that the grey or powder blue enamel may be a special request as not sure if is a stock colour.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Bolo, that frame was sold by one of the guys who works at Vecchio's bike shop in Boulder. Apparently Eddy made a couple of special frames for that shop out of the last 100 to reward them for all their years of service. Both were a battleship grey with yellow logos, and if I recall correctly he was selling one and keeping one. 

I was hoping to get in on the action as it was a 62 or 63 but I think it sold for north of $1500. You could probably call Vecchio's or send them an email and get more info about the paint from those guys or pictures. I've heard they are exceptionally accomodating and great to work with. 

Best of luck with your re-spray and keep us posted with pictures!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the off-white the best.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the battleship gray is unique, I like it. perhaps go even one shade darker...

the baby blue makes me want to gag.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> the battleship gray is unique, I like it. perhaps go even one shade darker...
> 
> the baby blue makes me want to gag.



really? i'm partial to the blue- especially when it looks like this:


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Here's another color scheme if you are partial to the Belgian flag


SCHWING! :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*blue*

but it has to be the Belgian Nat Team Blue with the tri color

yes the one shown (red, black and yellow) was the color I'd choose if I got a second MXL


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> but it has to be the Belgian Nat Team Blue with the tri color
> 
> yes the one shown (red, black and yellow) was the color I'd choose if I got a second MXL


I agree. When I saw that, the colors were poppin.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Why are you asking us? Pick the colors you like best. ... However, speaking as a guy with a screen name of Tarwheel, you should paint it Carolina Blue.


----------

